# Babies tummy muscles domeing ( sp)



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi

One of my girls Ruby seems to have domeing in her tummy muscles, when she clenches her stomach it points up in the middle( hard to explain) I suppose I recognise it from when I had it when I was pg with them

Just wondered if this was a problem?

Many Thanks
God Bless
Sarah


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Sarah

Its difficult to really say without seeing her.

Take her to see your GP who will be able to have a look.

Let me know how you get on

Jxxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for your reply

Do you actuall think it warrants going to the doctor, I dont want to seem too neurotic 

God bless
Sarah


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Sarah

NOOOOO if you felt the need to post to me then this is playing on your mind   so its best to get it checked out hun

Jxxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Coggy!!

Hope you are ok!! Did you manage to take Ruby to the GP?? If so what did he/she say

Luv V xx

P.S. You can never be too careful with your LO's


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi ladies

I havnt taken Ruby as yet but will do on Monday

I will let you know how we get on

God Bless
Sarah


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just thought I would let you know that i took Ruby to the gp this morning and she said that some babies tummy muscles dont knit together properley straight away but should be fine and should be stronger once she is about 1 yr

Thanks for your help
God Bless
Sarah


----------

